# What's it like to own a dog?



## Dakota101 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I've wanted my own dog forever, but I guess haven't had the courage to face that commitment yet (my sister's friend got a dog recently and cried every day for the first month because she was so overwhelmed- I guess I'm scared that would happen to me! I want to make sure I'm ready).
Just wondering what owning a dog is like- how they've added to/changed your life, what it was like at first compared to now, what's it like on a daily basis, etc.
Anything you want to share would be very helpful. Thanks!!
Ps- A little info about me:
I'm 23, living at home with my family and going to school (study music performance, so have lots of classes but also spend lots of time at home practicing). This would be my first dog that is all my responsibility (my family dog, a beagle mix, just passed away at 16). I'm thinking of getting either an Olde English Pocket Beagle or a Yorkie. Also... I'm pretty much obsessed with dogs


----------



## shellbeme (Sep 9, 2010)

It depends on where you start. I have two maltese. I started with puppies. Puppies are evil creatures, they pee and poop all over your floors all over everything really, they have these needles in their mouths often referred to as 'teeth' that rip your hands to shreds and they have these claws that are pretty darn sharp too. Puppies get up, pee, sometimes poop, eat, fly at you like a mini tornado and destroy all that is in their path. Then they sleep and you pray for that sleep time cause it's the only break you get before they get up and start peeing again. Demons are not huge horrible looking monsters-they look like puppies, it's true. Evil creatures.

I can't wait to raise another 

With both of my boys I cried, I would get up several times a night to take them out to potty and I would be so tired in the morning. I crate trained, and for a while the crying while in the crate was all but unbearable-but it does get better, and personally, I think they are worth it  little devils. I often though "What was i thinking?" But I never once thought of giving them up or anything like that, afterall they are my boys! 

Now that they are older and potty trained... I get up in the morning and sometimes it's overwhelming, I have to make breakfast for them, myself, DH, the parrot. They have to go potty every morning at 8 am, even though I don't get up till about 9 am for work. They go out again before I go to work, I come home at lunch and let them out to potty and have some play time. In the evenings I come home, potty trip outside feed them, play-then DH comes home and it's another big playfest.

Honestly my day revolves around them for the most part. They bring me so much joy and happiness. They cuddle, we do some training, they hang with me when I have a bad day and don't complain. They have enriched my life like I never thought possible. 

You have to remember, heartworm, flea and tick preventative-the cost of decent dog food. These sound like small expences but they really add up. I just recently bought three months worth of revolution for them, it was 81 bucks. They are 5lb dogs. Also, if you get a puppy you have the puppy shots to pay for, and the spay/neuter, so it's pretty expensive to start out.

Personally, I would wait until I was out of school and in my own place. There is nothing more annoying then wanting to raise your pet the way you want and having to deal with your parents wanting to do things differently. One of the things I regret, was getting a parrot at the age of 18. I still have him, but if I knew then what I know now, I wouldn't have done it. Still, I was 18, I wanted it and no one could tell me any different. I was nowhere near stable enough to take on the responsibility of another life. Life changes so much when you are starting out on your own.

Anyway good luck in whatever you decide! 

Editing to add: WIth a yorkie, you will have to pay a groomer as well, or learn to do it yourself. The tools are fairly expensive and the act of grooming is fairly time consuming. Just keep it in mind


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

It changes everything.

We used to travel. We'd take impromptu weekend trips or long day trips.

Now I can't even go to the bathroom without a canine entourage. I shut the door, even if I'm home alone. Because I'm never really home alone. 

(I think it's worth it. My wife isn't always so sure.)


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Dakota101 said:


> I'm pretty much obsessed with dogs


Well then you should fit in with pretty much everyone on this board! 

I think in part it depends on whether or not you get a puppy, or an adult, and furthermore how well you "match" a dog to your lifestyle (ex. A border collie or malinois would be way different than say, a pug or chihuahua though they are all dogs). Regardless, it will be an adjustment*. You're taking in a living, breathing thing into your home and life.

You have less free time, and have to make arrangements for your dog/pets when away from your house for long periods (and can't take them with you).That would be the main thing that comes to mind. That being said, whenever visiting/staying with my boyfriend, it wasn't very difficult to go out and do fun things and still set aside time for Angus. Granted, he wasn't a puppy, (he's a border collie mix, about 11) so he could be left alone for longer periods of time and was very well mannered/trained. I'm sure if he was younger with more energy and less training, it would be a different story.

I know people have come here at their wits end, so your friend's story isn't strange by any means. Not to scare you off. Plenty of others have had easier experiences. I think you just have to plan as much as possible ahead of time, and put lots of work in. You reap what you sow. And just sometimes take a break. Don't get super stressed and wound up.

*I have only had family pets thus far, and never had a dog of my own. Basing this off of other member's posts and personal observation. So take this post with a grain of salt.

So why do those two breeds appeal to you? Here are some questions to help you consider what breed/mix you might want.

Realistically, how many hours each day can I devote to training/grooming/playing?

Are there any allergy sufferers in your family?

Will there be young children in the dog's life (cousins/siblings that frequently visit, kids of your own, stuff like that)?

Will you be moving into an apartment/renting within the dog's lifetime? (is the breed restrictions where you life, in general?)

Hmm. I'm sure there's more to consider, but just a few off the top of my head. Sorry, can't help with some of your other questions, like what it is like on a daily basis.


----------



## Monsteroyd (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow that is a tough question to answer. I guess for me I'd have to turn it around and ask what's it like to NOT have a dog?  I mean for me they are just so, I don't know, necessary? I love my girls, we do things, we play etc. I don't really dwell on the work side of them, because it isn't so much work as well it has to be done. Like walking them every day (not most days or some days but every single day of your life. Rain, shine, sleet, snow, you have to do it). Cleaning up a mess they make if they get into something (Lily never does, but Lucy sure does) is just the cost of having them sleep under my arm at night cuddled up next to me. I don't think it is entirely a logical thing. I LOVE my dogs. So anything for them is easier after they lick my face or jump on my lap or curl up at my feet or bring a toy over to play while I am watching TV. Some jobs are pure cost, like keeping the poop cleaned up in the back yard. Or paying $3000 to have a fence. Heck we even bought our van with them in mind (had to have side windows that rolled down). I think dog ownership is not just having a dog, but more of a dog oriented life style. You just always think of what something means to your life and how it will affect the dogs, or what plans you'll have to make for them when you want to take a vacation and they can't come. But it isn't like a hardship, and I guess if it was I probably would not be a good candidate to own a dog. 

For me it is exactly like this quote: "He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. You are his life, his love, his leader. He will be yours, faithful and true, to the last beat of his heart. You owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion." and I am always just trying to be worthy. I really think you need to think this way.

Like I said I LOVE my dogs. 

On the practical side, they are work. They make messes, they bark, they chew. Every time I am cleaning up poop in the yard, I remind myself that this is the cost having my girls. They are ultimately worth it. 

]Monty[


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, for me, owning a dog is all kinds of feelings. From.. Loving, caring, fun, crazy and much much more and then in the end, heartbreaking, because in the end they have become a part of my life, I have cared for them, got them through sickness and watched them grow from a little puppy till then. For me, they become my kids. I do in fact treat my pup as a dog, but I do have those moments when he's like my kid and Ijust spoil him like crazy. We have a great bond and I wouldn't trade it for anything.

I got my first dog when I was 11, through dog sitting for a friend of my moms. It was a pit bull (she was a ex-fighting dog) Her friend had to go to Egypt and got stuck there after 9/11 happened. We ended up keeping her till We had to put her down because of GDV. 

I have always had a fondness for dogs (all animals in general  ) But after having her (and a black lab I rescued off the streets not long after getting the pit bull) I've have fond it really hard to live without dogs in my life. They're a great companion to have. 

After those 2, we always ended up having to move. So pretty much any animal we got, rather dog or cat, we always had to give away, or as a last resort, take to the shelter. I grew up almost always depressed because of that. It never took long for me to get really attached to them. We never had a pet more than probably 6 months (or even less)

Then when I turned 18, I got the best dog I ever had. Her name was Trixi. She was a pembroke welsh corgi mix. I got her for a birthday present, she was born on my birthday as well  That made her extra special to me. When she was about 8 months, I moved to California and took her with me. When she was almost 2 years old, my (at the time boyfriend, now husband) we hit some really hard times and had to move to another state. We couldn't find work in Cali, which is why we left. I had no choice but to find her a home, we couldn't afford to fly her with us. That broke my heart so bad, I cried for days. 

That was almost 2 years ago, I didn't get a dog again till about 4 1/2 months ago. I hope like crazy I never have to give him up. I don't think I could go through it again. He's my baby, he's my companion. 

When I adopted him, I was told he was 6 weeks old ( i know thats even to young, but the lady said if they weren't gone asap, she was going to drop them off somewhere, she didnt say where though) so I went and got him. About 2 weeks later, when he should'v been 8 weeks, he got sick and wouldn't eat. I took him to the vet, turned out he just had a little cold, but also found out he was only almost 6 weeks! Which meant he was only 4 weeks when I adopted him! To say the least, I was really upset, he should have still been with his mommy to get the right nutrients. But I gave him wet puppy food the vet gave me. Also puppy milk. Now he is a healthy happy 5 month old boy  

I bonded with him pretty quickly through all that, and If I had to do it all again, I would. Although I wouldn't like it! 

Sorry it's a long post! I couldn't stop the words coming from my hands lol


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Monsteroyd said:


> Wow that is a tough question to answer. I guess for me I'd have to turn it around and ask what's it like to NOT have a dog?


I'll have to agree here. I haven't not had a dog or been around a dog my entire life. To me, the responsibilities of a dog are totally normal, like doing dishes or sweeping the floor. 

Here's my schedule with Kabota, a ~5 year old rescue I got a little over a year ago:

5:45 wake up, 15 minute walk
feed dog, take shower
make coffee, cuddle with dog for 30 minutes, watching Law & Order (he's totally into Jack McCoy)
8:00 go to work

{Husband usually wakes up around 10 or 11, mother in law wakes up around 11 or 12. Husband walks dog at noon, plays with and trains a few times, mother in law feeds him more treats than I'd like.}

5:30pm get home from work, walk dog ~45 minutes
feed dog
play with dog
cuddle dog
train dog
brush dog's teeth
3x per week clean dog's ears
9:00 walk dog ~15 minutes
brush dog
play with dog
go to bed

I find all that normal. It's everything I saw growing up. Admittedly, I deliberately chose an adult dog so as to avoid potty training and chewing and biting and teething. 

I dunno, I find dogs necessary. Like running water and electricity. Technically, I could live without dogs, running water and electricity, but I wouldn't want to and probably wouldn't last long. So all the stuff I'd rather not do, like clean ears and walk in the pouring rain is like paying for water and electric to me.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

It really changes your entire life. I was dog-less for 10 years (since I left home and the family dogs for college) and just got my pup 3 months ago. I knew what the work was like, since I provided a lot of care for my dogs growing up, but it's so different when you've lived without a dog for a while and get used to doing whatever you want, whenever you want. I've had bunnies for 4 years now, so I was used to not taking spontaneous trips, but a dog is still so much more work.

If I'm tired after work, it doesn't matter, because I have to feed the dog and take him for a walk. By the time he's settled and done running around, it's probably 6:00 or 6:30 and I have to make dinner. Sometime around 9:00 he gets wild again and needs to play. He really takes up the whole evening. We also get up an hour earlier so DH can walk him while I shower, and then I can watch him while DH gets ready. A lot of this is because he's a puppy, and just can't be left alone while someone showers (unless he's in his crate, but he's in that enough as it is). I think part of the overwhelming feeling is just the amount of work and how it completely changes your schedule and priorities. I think another part of it is having the knowledge going in to deal with behaviors and training. Do a lot of reading and make sure to sign up for obedience classes because when you have a training plan, things will be much less chaotic.

My dog is a puppy, which makes things much harder. I would be completely overwhelmed if I didn't have my husband to do half of the work. He just needs to be watched all the time, like a toddler. If you're going to be the only person taking care of the dog, I would look at an older dog. An older puppy will still be a lot of work (I find the teenage stage almost more trying than the little puppy stage) but a dog who is 2 years old or so will me much more settled. Don't get me wrong, I love having a puppy and hope to have many more over the years, but I can't imagine doing it all on my own.

With that said, I absolutely love having a dog again and it was totally worth the wait until I could get a house and find a good breeder. He adds so much to my life and I love doing things with him every day. Training is one of my hobbies, so I love to work with him and bond through learning new activities.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

It's a lot of responsibility and work with a buttload of rewards in between.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I've wanted a dog my entire life, got my first dog less than a month after moving into the house my brother and I bought and it was a huge change to my life. I knew I didn't want a puppy as they are as bad or worse than a newborn baby in neediness. We visited the rescue looking for a medium sized, short haired, young adult, with about a medium energy level and I brought home Jubel a week later. 

While I knew getting a dog was a big commitment and had a rough idea of what all I'd need to do actually living it was a bit of a shock. Never regretted it but did have a few "OMG what have I done?" moments as it sunk in how much time and energy he was going to require from me really. 2.5 years later and it's all just part of my life and I don't ever see myself without a dog again. While it IS a lot of work you get so much back from them as well.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

It's like having a furry child that remains in a constant state of learning.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Some people don't have dogs? lol 

No, I really don't know what it's like to not have a dog. I was dogless for 2 years in college and it was very depressing. No walking buddy, no companion, no dog to lug to training classes and events. They're so much fun and I will always have a dog around.


----------



## Dakota101 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the helpful replies.
To answer some questions:
Yes, it would be a puppy...I know it's harder, but I wouldn't want to miss out on this phase of his life. And those breeds appeal to me because they are smaller- I feel smaller would be less work in some ways, and like the idea of having it sit on my lap and carrying it around / taking it places 
Another thing that struck me is that my family might very well try to take over the raising of my pup....but they could also be of great help too....
So- how do you know if you're ready? Do you just take the plunge and hope it all works out? Any suggestions on books I should read/things I can do to test my readiness? But even if you think you're 100% ready and do all the research (as my sister's friend did) you might still get panicked and overwhelmed? How to avoid this?


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

We've had our dog for nearly a year now -- having a DOG is much different than having a PUPPY. Having a puppy is it's own unique kind of adorable hell. The adorable keeps you from throwing them out the window. The hell is the rest of it. 

My life with a dog vs. my life without... well, I'm never, ever alone now. Just because I watch him poop, doesn't mean I want him to watch me poop. He disagrees. I have to keep track of how long I've been out to make sure he's not home too long without being let out. I have to keep things picked up better so he doesn't get into stuff. I get out walking a lot more, go to the park just about daily when the weather is nice. I talk to people I would have never talked to - just yesterday I went on a walk at the park with an older woman and her old dog... because she started chatting with me, and Hamilton started following her dog so I just went with it! Some things are more challenging - we have to drive 3 hrs to a medical appointment tomorrow, and come 3 hrs back right after because we have no one to stay with the dog during the week (then we get to do it again next week! I do have someone coming over to walk him). I have a higher tolerance for squeaky toys. I get a lot of cuddles, and licks (I prefer the former). He forces me to get up off my butt and get out of the house even when I don't want to. That's at least some of what it's like for me!

ETA: Smaller dogs tend not to be easier to housebreak, as they have smaller bladders! Something to consider. My dog is about 20 lbs and has remarkably good bladder control, but it sounds like I lucked out!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well first of all there is no such thing as a pocket beagle. It's an old line of beagles that went extinct a long time ago, anyone breeding them now are trying to cash in on the "smaller the better" fad thing that is going around, so it's a scam basically.

Beagles come in 15 and under inch and 13 and under inch only. 

Owning a dog is different for different people. Personally I love owning dogs, and showing them, I can handle more dogs than others can, some people can only handle one. To me I could not live without a dog.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Well first of all there is no such thing as a pocket beagle. It's an old line of beagles that went extinct a long time ago, anyone breeding them now are trying to cash in on the "smaller the better" fad thing that is going around, so it's a scam basically.
> 
> Beagles come in 15 and under inch and 13 and under inch only.


I was wondering about this. I've never heard of one and the google sites looked rather sketchy.

OP, a dog is much better than a puppy. Just throwing that out there. I've had more foster puppies than I can count, but goodness they are exhausting.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

"Whats it like to own a dog?"
I dont think "Owning" is exactly what a Human experiences with a dog.
Its more like a relashionship .


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

I can only agree with all of the above. How do you know you're ready? You don't. Just like having kids. Ask a parent if they were ready when they had a kid and how did it change their life? Most will tell you, you're never really ready and it changes everything. It's frustrating, rewarding, tiring, exhilarating all at the same time. Most would tell you, they would do it all over again. You grow as a person and learn a lot about yourself, then get another one - lol.

If your family is willing to help you, as long as they are reasonable in the process, take it. A question you might want to ask yourself is if you are financially ready to take on a dog. It's an easy $500 - $1,000, the first year and about $ 300 + per year after. Can you afford flea and tick protection, if needed? Can you commit to this for 10-15 years? What will you do if your dog gets injured or sick. Can you afford it, or at least insurance to help mitigate surprise vet bills? Can you afford a decent food that helps maintain a good quality of life for your dog? Can you afford training or daycare or sitting/walker, if needed? There are usually ways to work through this stuff, but you don't want to be in a position to not be able to help your dog if it needs you. The rest is just temporary emotional stuff.

I should add, the cost estimate above is just for vet care and does not include cost of food, toys, training, leashes, collars and grooming


----------



## Maya44 (Oct 1, 2012)

Around 3 1/2 months ago I got my first dog (that is mine and not the family pet). A 6 week old highly energetic land shark. At the time I was living on my own, studying, working, was overweight, lonely and had pretty bad depression. 

From the moment I got her my whole life changed for the better. Even though for the first month she woke me up at about 430 in the morning and just wanted to play, she is now my best friend and I couldn't imagine life without her. Not long after I got her I ended up moving back home to my parents farm, I no longer suffer from depression, have lost 5 kgs (with it stilling coming off) and am just so much happier!!! 

The nicest things about having a puppy are that she is always happy to see me when I get home (even if I just left for 10 minutes), watching her grow up is so rewarding, and she loves cuddling me! I have also learnt so much about dogs since getting her, and am planning on getting my next dog in a couple of years which will be a rescue! 

The not so nice things are when my dad gets angry at me because the dog has chewed something of his, when she decides to forget her potty training every now and then and does her business inside the house or when she decides the cat looks like food.... But all the good reasons definitely overshadow the bad stuff, especially when she is sitting right next to me right now snoring her head off and looking so cute!

If you do get one while still living at home though, be sure that your parents and family are willing to help you, and don't mind their stuff getting wrecked for the first couple of months! Also as much advice as people give you, you will never know it all and there will be things that you can not possibly be prepared for. 

I wish you all the luck when you do decide on your new addition!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Owning dogs is great, and getting dogs is probably one of the best decisions I ever made. But it does change everything, so if you really like your life the way it is, don't get a dog.

I used to enjoy travelling, we would go overseas for 2-3 weeks every year. Now I no longer enjoy travelling, because travelling means leaving the dogs in kennels and I feel sorry for them, and I spend my whole holiday thinking about what they're doing and how they are etc. So this year we've ended up not going anywhere, last year we only went away for one week. This year we're only planning weekend trips, which is the longest I'm comfortable leaving them for (FIL stays with them, they don't have to go in kennels).

My days have changed. No more dozing in bed and sleeping in. I can to a certain extent, but sooner or later the dogs get bored and restless and wanna get up, and then they start jumping on the bed and/or grumbling and/or just walking around while their naisl make noises on the floor, so then it's too annoying to try to sleep in.

I can't just not go for a walk one day if I don't feel like it or if I'm half-dead from the flu. The dogs have to go out every day no matter what. Sometimes I have to interrupt my work or my computer game or whatnot, just drop everything, because they need to go outside to pee.

They need mental stimulation every day, in the form of training, walks and chewies/kongs.

Going out with friends in the evenings is planned around when the dogs need to have their dinner, and we usually leave earlier than we used to. If we're going somewhere for the day, I have to get up much earlier than usual to walk them first and then prepare kongs.

Most of the time all this is just fun and I love having dogs, but it's not for everyone. And you HAVE to do it, whether you feel like it or not. If you're sick and have no one to help you, too bad, the dogs still need to go out, need to be fed, brushed and whatnot.


----------



## Dakota101 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!

I came across the olde english pocket beagle when researching breeds...I was a bit skeptical too, but it seemed legitimate when I looked into it more and they seem so perfect for what I'm looking for - here's the registry website... www.oepbr.org

I'm open to other breeds though- any suggestions? 10 pounds or under, not too hyper.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a chihuahua. Super great dog. He's either an example of what a chihuahua can be or the world's weirdest chihuahua, Lol. Active but not too active, loves fetch, very smart, clean, quiet, affectionate. He loves strangers and has always been good with kids and other dogs. 
I would easily recommend one for someone willing to put the time into treating them correctly, and willing to find the right breeder/rescue.


----------

